# Seiko Crystal



## Le Racou (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi All

Can anyone help me find a lsit of what type/size etc of crystal goes with which seiko case?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Le Racou said:


> Can anyone help me find a lsit of what type/size etc of crystal goes with which seiko case?


As Seiko Corp. have produced 20,000-odd crystals over the years, I doubt any such 'list' exists.

However, it's easy enough to find the part number for most post-1980 Seiko models using this:

http://service.seiko.com.au/pls/seiko/f?p=104:20:3494397381710844 (Enter the Cal. and Case Model - then go through the parts list detail view).

Though the crystal part numbers don't tell you much in the way of specifics, as such, except the overall diameter.

For example: Seiko p/n *310*W62JN01 (used on most of the 7A38-72xx series) is 31.0mm Ã˜.


----------



## Le Racou (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Seiko7A38Fan

Thanks for the link but I'm afraid it didn't work, just kept flagging up an error message...

Spookily enough, the crystal you described is probably the one I'm looking for.

I have a 7A38-7270 (SNo 774656) which needs a new glass (amongst other things)

Do you know, if 310W62JN01 is the correct part for my watch and where is the best place to buy one?

Any other info you have for someone just starting tinkering with Seikos would be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Dave


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Le Racou said:


> Thanks for the link but I'm afraid it didn't work, just kept flagging up an error message...


If it was an SQL type error message, it may have been that their database was down, or running reports.

Don't forget they're 11 or 12 hours ahead of GMT/BST - so it might have been the middle of the night.

Never complain about the lack of access to Seiko Oz. It's a valuable and very useful free resource. :read:



Le Racou said:


> Spookily enough, the crystal you described is probably the one I'm looking for.
> 
> I have a 7A38-7270 (SNo 774656) which needs a new glass (amongst other things)
> 
> Do you know, if 310W62JN01 is the correct part for my watch and where is the best place to buy one?


Dave.

Getting back to your little problem.

The correct original Seiko crystal p/n for a 7A38-7270 is *310W62JN01*

That's 31.0mm Ã˜ x 1.55m thick. But unfortunately no longer available - anywhere. 

Jules Borel's database (another valuable free resource) lists Seiko p/n *310W62GN00* as an alternative.

Not strictly correct for a 7A38-7270, but was used on some of the earlier models, like 7A38-7020/-7029.

That's 31.0mm Ã˜ x 1.65m thick. They are available from Cousins, and 'MrBestFit' was listing them on eBay.

If you go to Seiko U.K., they will supply Seiko p/n 310P02JN02 (used on certain 7T92's) as an alternate.

But that's 31.0mm Ã˜ by only 1.35mm thick - so NOT a good substitute in my book. :thumbsdown:

What I'd personally recommend is you order a Sternkreuz p/n *MSM 310* from Cousins.









31.0mm Ã˜ x 1.5mm thick - just as hard as Seiko 'Hardlex', and a fraction of the cost ! 

The only downside of these is that they don't have that lightly chamfered lower edge ....

.... which can make them hard to fit, unless you get them dead square first time. :hammer:

Another even cheaper alternative is Cousins own p/n *F150CMH310* ....

Also 31.0mm Ã˜ x 1.5mm thick with that 'lead in' edge, but just plain mineral glass - not hardened.

So take your pick. :lookaround:



Le Racou said:


> Any other info you have for someone just starting tinkering with Seikos would be greatly appreciated.


If by 'tinkering', you mean changing your own crystals ....

This is a pretty useful step-by-step guide: http://www.crescent-pc.com/watchfetish/7aX8/index.htm


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> If it was an SQL type error message, it may have been that their database was down, or running reports.


Like I said:



> *failed to parse SQL query*:
> 
> ORA-02068: following severe error from DISDRLINK
> 
> ORA-01033: ORACLE initialization or *shutdown in progress*


So try it again, later.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Le Racou said:


> I have a 7A38-7270 (SNo 774656) which needs a new glass (amongst other things)
> 
> Do you know, if 310W62JN01 is the correct part for my watch ....


You didn't actually say which version of the 7A38-7270 your watch was ....

Whether it was the Stainless; Two-Tone or Gold-plated version 

Here's the first page of the parts list for the Stainless Black-faced 7A38-7270:










The crystal part number is the same - regardless.



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> So try it again, later.


Oh - Seiko Oz's database is back up again, BTW.


----------



## Le Racou (Sep 29, 2010)

I was back on the ozzie database earlier, brilliant...thanks for the link.

btw my watch is stainless steel with a black dial.

not sure which of the 3 model numbers.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Le Racou said:


> btw my watch is stainless steel with a black dial.


Same as my original 7A38. :thumbsup: See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=59398



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> This is my much-loved :wub: well-travelled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Le Racou said:


> not sure which of the 3 model numbers.


*SAA093J*, as shown at the top of the screen print in my post #6 - the first result(s) returned.

It's a pity that some of the data, such as dial face colours (and especially the thumbnail images) are missing.

To compensate, I built myself a 'little' Excel database. Here's the full 7A38-727x range:

Headings read (L-R):

Cal. / Case No. / Model # / Dial # / Dial colour / Case Finish / Bracelet p/n and Comments:










Yes - and before you ask, I have all 7 of the 7A38-727x variations in my collection - plus a couple extra. :bag:


----------



## Le Racou (Sep 29, 2010)

fabulous watch - exactly the same as mine, except mine is a bit beat up now. I still think it's one of the best looking watches on the planet. I bought mine in 87 or 88 in Singapore


----------

